# Floor Plan App



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone know of a decent app for drawing floor plans? I'm not looking for an architect grade product. Somewhat basic and easy to start using is what I need. Would like to be able to print/email drawings.

No need for pipe layouts, 3d modeling, or CAD files. Just flat wall layouts. Having the ability to overlay fixtures would be handy though.

Any ideas?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes! Give me 2 seconds.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Smart draw.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Smart draw.


Thanks Fly. I'll check it out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like everything I would need and more. Thanks Fly!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

My consulting fee is in the mail?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> My consulting fee is in the mail?


Absolutely sir!


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

http://www.sketchup.com/


----------

